# Thistle mantis fell



## Lala (Aug 25, 2014)

So this morning, I went to check on my new Thistle mantis nymph. I've been keeping it in a room off my house that is about 88 degrees in the day, and 78 at night. It was hanging from the cloth at the top of the cup for the first time. It normally stays upright, or hangs at an angle from twigs. I didn't touch the cup, just looked at it. The stupid thing reared up in a threat display, and fell to the folded paper towel below. It must have hurt itself because it was having trouble climbing or staying upright. I left it alone for awhile. When I came back, it was laying on its side barely moving at all. I think it may have been preparing to molt, but hadn't started yet, when it fell. Its about that time. So, thinking I couldn't make things any worse (since it seemed as though it may be dying anyway). I taped it loosely to the fabric, upside down, by its legs. I had seen that suggested in other threads for mantids that were trying to molt from bad locations in their enclosures. How long usually is a mantis immobile before molting begins? By the way, I am 5 months pregnant and am leaving in 15 minutes for an ultrasound. We may find out what we're having today! Our 2yo son wouldn't cooperate at his ultrasound, so he was a surprise. Anyway, baby trumps bug, so I'll check for replies, and the condition of the mantis, later this afternoon.


----------



## soundspawn (Aug 25, 2014)

Lala said:


> baby trumps bug


Don't let my kids hear that  

The entire molting process is about 15-25 minutes followed by some drying time and general weirdness behaviorally speaking. If he allowed you to tape him without much fight he's either really close to molting or really close to death - generally they don't like being handled like that. Either way this is probably the best approach because you can't do much for him other than try to make sure he molts correctly


----------



## Lala (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. Yeah, it was totally stiff while I taped it up. I thought it might be dead already. Its gently pulsing now. Its claws are free, but its not reaching at the flies or anything. I've had it about a week and a half, so I figure its about time for it to molt. I feel bad for it, but I don't know how I could have avoided this accident. I didn't even touch the container, only looked. This mantis freaks out and flares up every time I come near it. My spiny flower mantis is completely different, personality wise. Its gregarious, curious, a quick hunter, and doesn't mind being handled. I'll let you know how it goes.

As for the baby, its a healthy little girl!


----------



## Ranitomeya (Aug 25, 2014)

Pulsing can be a sign of either molting or severe stress. Mantises that are dying will also pulse--it's the equivalent of gasping for breath.


----------



## twolfe (Aug 26, 2014)

What instar is your Blepharopsis mendica? Is it OK? I've been raising this species for 3+ years now, though I'm about to let this last generation die out (no males and I'm ready for something different). I lost the first nymphs that I got 3.5 years ago because I misted them like other mantids but have raised several generations since then. They seem to do better in drier conditions.


----------



## Lala (Sep 15, 2014)

Sorry, I didn't reply for so long. The thistle mantis didn't make it. I had a feeling it was dying. It was an L2 at the time. I wonder if, since they don't climb as well as some other species, a more shallow container might have been safer?

Anyway, the spiny flower mantis I bought at the same time is doing great.


----------



## Aryia (Sep 21, 2014)

For species that don't climb very well, you will need a large area of the walls to be covered with materials that are easy to climb. Sticks, papertowels, anything that can give them a good grip is good. If it's just glass or plastic they will stress themselves out trying to scrape themselves up on one spot frantically and younger nymphs will even die from that stress.

If a mantis falls, see if they get back on their feet and how they are moving. If they are acting lethargic, help them hang upside down again. Lethargy is a strong sign they will molt asap and when they are in that state they cannot climb back up, even if it's good material. As for taping, i've tried saving weak nymphs by taping before but it hasn't worked a single time. The stress from taping is enough to kill a mantis imo, and if they can't hang by themselves I euthanize them. The only time I tape is if a mantis is already molting and fell while its half out of the molt, though you need to find it within a short time-frame for that to work.

As for your mantis, not all L2s make it, don't feel bad about it. There's always a small portion of nymphs that aren't strong enough genetically.


----------

